# What do you think of this tank deal? will a 24"tall be ok to grow corals in?



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all,

I am almost caving in for a few good deals. This one will mean downsizing to 90g.

TANK
48x18x24 drilled with internal black overflow.

SUMP
36x16x16 40g breeder.

Is brand new, never been used. gorgeous stand and cabinet.

What do you think? I mean I know is a good deal but what about the height of the tank, Could I grow corals and what kind of lights will i need since it needs to reach further???

Thanks!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I like 24 tall. Not so big a fan of only 18" wide.

However, unless you have the room, you are sometimes stuck with what fits.

24 tall is great. Low light corals, LPS etc can be put on the sand, and lower rocks. The light lovers, SPS can be placed higher up. If the rock only comes up to the 18" mark (or less) it leaves lots of room for the corals to grow in, and mature.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you JT!

I think I might go for it, is a beautiful tank, but it means downsizing to a 90g. 

The sump is big for the tank, 40 g, I has space for a refugium in there too.

Im thinking about it


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Im sure you will make the best out it and make it look nice, It all depends on the aquascape goo luck


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

24 deep is just fine (if you like wet armpits). 
My tank is 24 deep, like JT and Alex said it's all about rockwork and coral placement.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

don't go with 18x24. if you already decided go bigger, get 48x24x24. The difference in landscaping possibility, maintenance, coral placement is huge

get this one. very good deal

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45062

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive have a 135gallon that is 72X18X24, And I HATE it.

18 Deep is the biggest pain.

Im looking at tanks that are 24" min deep now, But plan too buy 30 Deep.

Id say if its fresh water only, 18" is fine, But for a reef, NO chance.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

by saying DEEP me and Chromey mean distance from the front panel to the back panel

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Not good for a reef tank, sorry. You want the depth, more than the height!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

thank you all, I will try to get anything deeper than 18 inc. That deal was gone that same afternoon, when I emailed him the tank was just picked. I am looking for a 90 with a nice looking cabinet, and drilled.... I know, they dont come around often, but im looking everyday....I also been looking at ordering a custom made tank by miracles, but I guess I will need to email them an get a quote...


----------

